# Comici che ostentano la loro origine



## Jaqen (17 Dicembre 2013)

Come da titolo: li odio. I romani e i napoletani che ostentano la loro romanità e napoletanità.. Non riescono a farmi ridere. Anzi mi fanno nervoso.
L'unico che riesco a sopportare è tal Natalino Balasso (che a volte esagera) ma perché lo reputo persona intelligente, lasciando perdere le scemate di Mai dire ecc...


----------



## Jino (17 Dicembre 2013)

Vabbè anche tu da buon veneto sopporti guardacaso solo Balasso 

Comunque capisco cosa intendi, spesso è cosi anche per me. C'è da dire però che se uno è veramente bravo fa ridere chiunque, se non ti fa ridere vuol dire che non è cosi dotato!


----------



## iceman. (17 Dicembre 2013)

Quelli napoletani più di tutti, che dicendo frasi normali in napoletano pensano di far ridere, Boh...
Nulla contro i napoletani, ma comunque c'è tanta di quella comicità forzata che nei programmi mettono le risate finte, che pena.
Il migliore per me è Brignano, poi c'è Mammucari, sarà volgare ma mi fa ridere, me lo ricordo quando era a Libero e faceva gli scherzi telefonici.


----------



## Fabriman94 (17 Dicembre 2013)

A me un sacco i Romani, anche i napoletani però un pò meno.


----------



## Liuke (17 Dicembre 2013)

Beh dipende cosa intendi....il romano è caciarone il romano fa ridere per questo si ostenta la romanità. La cosa non la noto tanto in Brignano (uno dei migliori) quanto in Battista che personalmente mi fa morire dal ridere.


----------



## Angstgegner (17 Dicembre 2013)

Sono abbastanza d'accordo in linea di massima, per questo non riesco a reggere più di 5 minuti di Made in Sud. Ma anche i Legnanesi (giusto per fare un esempio del mio territorio e non incappare nella discriminazione territoriale) non mi fanno ridere nemmeno se si impiccano, anzi mi urtano i nervi come pochi. 
Poi ovviamente ci sono anche le eccezioni.



iceman. ha scritto:


> Quelli napoletani più di tutti, che dicendo frasi normali in napoletano pensano di far ridere, Boh...
> Nulla contro i napoletani, ma comunque c'è tanta di quella comicità forzata che nei programmi mettono le risate finte, che pena.
> Il migliore per me è Brignano, poi c'è Mammucari, sarà volgare ma mi fa ridere, me lo ricordo quando era a Libero e faceva gli scherzi telefonici.



Hai citato 2 che credo siano quelli che più odio nel loro genere. Soprattutto Mammuccari.


----------



## iceman. (17 Dicembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Sono abbastanza d'accordo in linea di massima, per questo non riesco a reggere più di 5 minuti di Made in Sud. Ma anche i Legnanesi (giusto per fare un esempio del mio territorio e non incappare nella discriminazione territoriale) non mi fanno ridere nemmeno se si impiccano, anzi mi urtano i nervi come pochi.
> Poi ovviamente ci sono anche le eccezioni.
> 
> Hai citato 2 che credo siano quelli che più odio nel loro genere. Soprattutto Mammuccari.



A me fanno ridere ma non quanto i PANTELLAS


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Dicembre 2013)

Liuke ha scritto:


> Beh dipende cosa intendi....il romano è caciarone il romano fa ridere per questo si ostenta la romanità. La cosa non la noto tanto in Brignano (uno dei migliori) quanto in Battista che personalmente mi fa morire dal ridere.



quoto

cmq boh non capisco tutto questo odio...qualche anno fa neanche si pensavano queste cose
e poi sono io quello senza senso ironico


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Dicembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Sono abbastanza d'accordo in linea di massima, per questo non riesco a reggere più di 5 minuti di Made in Sud. Ma anche i Legnanesi (giusto per fare un esempio del mio territorio e non incappare nella discriminazione territoriale) non mi fanno ridere nemmeno se si impiccano, anzi mi urtano i nervi come pochi.
> Poi ovviamente ci sono anche le eccezioni.
> 
> 
> ...



dai addirittura Mammuccari...ma è simpaticissimo, non ti fa mai annoiare


----------



## Jino (17 Dicembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Quelli napoletani più di tutti, che dicendo frasi normali in napoletano pensano di far ridere, Boh...
> Nulla contro i napoletani, ma comunque c'è tanta di quella comicità forzata che nei programmi mettono le risate finte, che pena.
> Il migliore per me è Brignano, poi c'è Mammucari, sarà volgare ma mi fa ridere, me lo ricordo quando era a Libero e faceva gli scherzi telefonici.



Questo tuo post è da squalifica per discriminazione territoriale.


----------



## Albijol (17 Dicembre 2013)

Mammuccari non fa ridere da almeno dieci anni


----------



## Fabriman94 (17 Dicembre 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Mammuccari non fa ridere da almeno dieci anni


Mammuccari mmmah.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Dicembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Questo tuo post è da squalifica per discriminazione territoriale.


Ice bannato per il prossimo turno di campionato.


----------



## Angstgegner (18 Dicembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> dai addirittura Mammuccari...ma è simpaticissimo, non ti fa mai annoiare



Non lo reggo da qualche anno, prima mi era simpatico


----------



## O Animal (18 Dicembre 2013)

Il problema è che per colpa di Costanzo e Co. la televisione è tutta romana e se non si parla romano la gente pensa che non si parli l'italiano... 

La comicità napoletana viene dal nobile teatro napoletano, il problema è la volgarizzazione della comicità, De Filippo o Totò non avrebbero mai fatto le schifezze che si vedono oggi.. 

Il problema non è il dialetto ma i testi e chi gli scrive...


----------



## Jaqen (19 Dicembre 2013)

Cmq per spezzare una lancia nei confronti di Balasso... Mi piace la sua visione della realtà  ma ad esempio quando lo vedevo in televisone su italia 1 mi faceva peccato..


----------

